# Introducing the all new Revision BATLSKIN



## Revision (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks RackMaster for getting the conversation going for us.

The ultimate head protection technology. BATLSKIN is here. http://bit.ly/qK6mD9


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2011)

No problem. ;)  You can thank the Montreal office for passing it on to the press up here, I just happened to read about it and thought it was an awesome product that needed to be shared.

So when is the next contest for this? :-"


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a heads up I will never buy your sunglasses until you offer more polarized, only offering them in sawfly is killing you


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to hear Revisions thoughts on the issue Surgicalcrip brought up about how will soldiers get a proper cheek to stock weld while wearing the face shield?


----------



## Revision (Sep 16, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Just a heads up I will never buy your sunglasses until you offer more polarized, only offering them in sawfly is killing you



Hey Polar Bear - We just wanted to let you know that, in addition to the polarized Sawfly lens, we now offer our Hellfly ballistic sunglasses in a black frame/polarized lens combination. Check them out here: http://www.revisionmilitary.com/hellfly.html.

Please let us know if there's anything else you guys would like to see us come out with and we'll pass it along to our product team.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Sep 16, 2011)

One of the Reps for Revision was out at a Shoot/Demo for WEPTAC in Eloy, AZ Wednesday night. Great stuff, I really like the Sawfly!


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> I would like to hear Revisions thoughts on the issue Surgicalcrip brought up about how will soldiers get a proper cheek to stock weld while wearing the face shield?


this


----------



## policemedic (Sep 21, 2011)

JAB said:


> I would like to hear Revisions thoughts on the issue Surgicalcrip brought up about how will soldiers get a proper cheek to stock weld while wearing the face shield?



There can be only one answer- you can't.  With some monkey-fuckery, I can see the dot on an M68 or Eotech with my motorcycle helmet on (yeah, I looked really funny trying), but I wouldn't call it anything close to a proper position.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 21, 2011)

I think Revision would have to "hook up" with a company that makes quality optics, etc. and come up with a solution.  Probably something radically new with a different sight path.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 21, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I think Revision would have to "hook up" with a company that makes quality optics, etc. and come up with a solution. Probably something radically new with a different sight path.


It's not going to be the ability to see the site that you have to overcome.  It's a matter of being able to maintain the proper fundamentals of shooting.  Things like stock weld etc immediately come to mind.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 22, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> It's not going to be the ability to see the site that you have to overcome. It's a matter of being able to maintain the proper fundamentals of shooting. Things like stock weld etc immediately come to mind.



That's for bigger brains than I to figure out.  ;)  Either that or it's about time for some Robocop 3 shite to come out.  I already have a fucked up hand, I'd gladly give it up for some snap on firepower. :cool:


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> It's not going to be the ability to see the site that you have to overcome. It's a matter of being able to maintain the proper fundamentals of shooting. Things like stock weld etc immediately come to mind.



Exactly.  My helmet slid all over the stock and finding the right angle to see through the optic was difficult and not repeatable.  Forget iron sights.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 22, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Exactly. My helmet slid all over the stock and finding the right angle to see through the optic was difficult and not repeatable. Forget iron sights.


About the only thing that I can think of, is if on that bottom portion of the helmet they indented it so that when you rested the helmet on the stock, it almost "locked" into the stock.  If that makes sense.  Your zero would be different since the eye relief etc would be different but it wouldn't be all too bad.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> About the only thing that I can think of, is if on that bottom portion of the helmet they indented it so that when you rested the helmet on the stock, it almost "locked" into the stock. If that makes sense. Your zero would be different since the eye relief etc would be different but it wouldn't be all too bad.



I can picture that.  If they did it on the chinpiece it wouldn't be very dissimilar from how some folks used to teach shooting with the old pro-masks.  If they did it on the cheek, they'd have to do it on both sides to accommodate left and right handed folks.  Still, plastic on plastic is gonna slide once you pull that trigger.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 22, 2011)

policemedic said:


> I can picture that. If they did it on the chinpiece it wouldn't be very dissimilar from how some folks used to teach shooting with the old pro-masks. If they did it on the cheek, they'd have to do it on both sides to accommodate left and right handed folks. Still, plastic on plastic is gonna slide once you pull that trigger.


Easy solution there, you make that portion of the plastic textured and possibly throw some grip tape on the top of the stock.  Or you could just put some rubber on the mask itself.  Thinking small rubber dimples if you can picture that.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Easy solution there, you make that portion of the plastic textured and possibly throw some grip tape on the top of the stock. Or you could just put some rubber on the mask itself. Thinking small rubber dimples if you can picture that.



Not a bad idea!


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thinking something like this.  The line being where you indent the helmet to fit a stock, and the white dots being rubber "dimples" so that the helmet will grip the stock itself.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 22, 2011)

You guys are ruining my robocop dream!!!  lol

;)  It is a great idea.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, but think of the free R&D we're doing for Revision...um, shit. :eek:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 22, 2011)

From there website:


> Mandible Guard
> The BATLSKIN MANDIBLE GUARD provides lightweight blunt force and fragmentation protection for the lower jaw. Durable, low profile design is engineered for rapid attachment and removal.
> 
> Seamlessly integrates with all Batlskin modular components even when sighting a crew served weapon
> Alternative polycarbonate or lightweight wire cage mandible guards available for different threat levels



I can see the application for turret gunners and riot control type duties, but the website is listing it as “Combat application” to offer added protection. Although great in theory (adding protections to the face and jaw) it’s very limited application from what I can see. I personally would not want to go into combat with a piece of equipment that limited my ability to use my shoulder fired weapons system.

On the other aspect, operating in an NBC environment you are limited by your pro-mask and you do learn to adapt. However, thinking back to NBC qualification ranges and how jacked up it is trying to work out the “issues of cheek to stock” was hard enough. Trying to do that for all things shooting would simply suck. I think we are still a ways away from developing individual weapons systems that do not require mounted optics (outside of NVG/IR) but once that technology is available I could see something like this being an outstanding option.

Just a personal opinion, not saying that it’s totally worthless, again turret gunners and riot control would be a good application for the mask. Outside of that, the rest of the helmet and eye protection looks cool. I am wondering what the ballistic rating is though…


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2011)

When they hit the market, I'll ask for one or three for T&E for our team.  Who knows, maybe they're better than what we're currently using.  Not sure the faceshield would get used much, but hey, it's modular.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 22, 2011)

I definitely agree that it would be best for a turret gunner.

@Policemedic, maybe Revision will do the right thing and just cut us a check ;)


----------



## Headshot (Sep 22, 2011)

For some time now, helmets have been getting streamlined in shape and size to accommodate for CQB and light tactical.  This goes the complete opposite direction in its concept.  I can see it having some applications on the battlefield outside of light Infantry, but to think otherwise is just naive.  Rapid fire, quick acquisition, precision shooting just cannot be done with the speed of movement required when you're wearing a motorcycle helmet, try it sometime.  I would require every doorkicker to have one on as far as breaching goes so they don't take a shotty blast to the face.  Wearing them as an entire team though with shoulder fired weapons....just can't see it.  Kudos to Revision though for thinking outside the box.  My .02


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be interested mostly in the lid itself; I'm pretty sure the faceshield will be relegated to doorgunners and breachers (as HS noted).

I initially thought this would be great for riot control, but as soon as we needed promasks the faceshield is a problem.


----------

